# ISO Pre-Cooked Shrimp Recipes



## abjcooking

My mother bought a whole bunch of pre-cooked shrimp from the store the other day.  I was looking for some healthy recipe ideas to use this that does not have garlic.


----------



## Yakuta

Hi I got a bunch of these a while back and used them as follows:

Teriyaki Shrimp

Make a marinade using 1/4 cup of soy, 3 tbsp of brown sugar, 1 inch stick of ginger minced, some finely chopped scallions, 1/4 tsp of sesame oil and a tiny bit of sambal (I like it spicy but you can leave it out).  

Cook this until it's thick and reduced. 

Take the shrimps and skewer it using a toothpick.  Brush each with this thick sauce liberally.  Place on a baking sheet and cook in a pre-heated over for 5-7 minutes.  No one can tell they were made with pre-cooked shrimps and the shrimps don't get tough because you cook them not more than 5 minutes.  I like to bump up my oven to 400 so it goes in and out fast

Another thing I have made with precooked shrimps is wraps.  You can use a red onions (sliced thinly), assorted bell peppers and saute both of them quickly in a pan with a sprinkle or spray of olive oil.  When the onions and peppers are soft throw in a chopped jalapeno, some lime zest and juice of a lime along with some cumin powder, salt and pepper (I also use garlic but you can omit it and you will not miss it).  Stir in the precooked shrimps (discard tails and if they are large rough chop it) and shut the stove.  Sprinkle some freshly chopped cilantro and scallions.  

You can serve it inside any type of tortilla (even lowcarb) and serve it with a dollop of yogurt and salsa

Finally I love to make shrimp pilaf.  You can cook your rice like pasta and drain and reserve it on the side (I only use Basmati).  Next in a pan add a sliced onion and cook it until it's carmalized.  Next add some minced ginger and spices (chili powder, turmeric, garam masala, bay leaf, corrainder and cumin powder).  Now add assorted veggies (Frozen are fine - I like peas, carrots and french style green beans).  Add a 1/4 cup of plain yogurt to this mixture.  Ensure the veggie and spice mixture is not piping hot else the yogurt will curdle.  First add the frozen veggies to bring the temperature down and then add the yogurt.  Stir it all to combine.  Add the shrimps and some freshly chopped mint and cilantro.  

Layer the pilaf in a pan.  First a spray of oil, followed by some rice, followed by the shrimp and veggies mix and then some more rice.  Allow it to steam for 30 minutes on low heat until the flavors come togther. 

Serve with some raita - I like to make mine with a cup of plain yogurt, 1 Shredded cucumber (discard the skin, seeds and liquid), salt and black pepper.  Stir it all together.


----------



## karadekoolaid

YUM, Yakuta!


----------



## boufa06

Another dish to consider is Chinese Fried Rice.  I have posted this recipe sometime ago here. Just omit the garlic.


----------



## Candocook

You can use them in many things that have a sauce.Just add them at the last minute and heat through. 
One suggestion would be shrimp creole.  Another would be jambalaya or gumbo. Even paella.
There's a wonderful summery recipe for shrimp with mango and avocado salad. 
Also a chinese noodles with peanut lime vinaigrette is good with shrimp added at the last minute.
You could pickle them for an appetizer for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Claire

Just thaw the shrimp and toss it in any recipe at the last minute.  I use pre-cooked frozen shrimp a lot (I don't live anywhere near an ocean) -- you can get very good quality.  I rinse it under the faucet for a few seconds, then toss it in any recipe.  Make up a rice pilaf, or bowl of pasta (don't forget couscous) made in chicken stock, toss in some olive oil (a couple table spoons), some chopped green onions, some dried fruit (raisins will do, but there are lots of other options).  Once you've made the starch, toss in the thawed shrimp until it is warm.  Serve with a green salad -- Cucumbers with a vinigar or yogurt dressing, or just lettuce with a spritz.


----------



## buckytom

how about a shrimp and white bean salad?

just rinse the goo from a can of cannelini beans, or pre-soak/simmer great northern or other white beans until soft. toss the beans with the shrimp, a minced shallot, some minced garlic, finely sliced celery, a little diced plum tomato, and red wine viniagrette (or your favourite italian viniagrette), and serve it on a bed of chunked iceberg lettuce. 

if the shrimp you have are large, slice them in half lenghthwise.


----------



## Constance

My favorite way:
Mix up cocktail sauce, thaw shrimp, dip in sauce and eat. I like to squeeze a little lemon juice over the shrimp...it freshens the taste.


----------



## buckytom

another good way, if you like garlic, is camarones al ajillo.
slowly brown some thin slices of garlic in a good evoo, add a pinch of hot pepper flakes, then toss with the shrimp just for a moment to reheat. don't be shy with either the garlic or oil. 4 or 5 large cloves sliced into 1/2 cup of oil will do. finish with a squirt of lemon or lime and a little chopped parsley.

it's meant to be served with warm crusty bread for dipping in the oil to scoop up the garlic after the shrimp are gone..


----------



## Constance

Slurp! Gotta try that one.


----------



## abjcooking

Thanks for the ideas.  It is really difficult to cook while I'm at my parents house because my mother is allergic to garlic and is not adventurous at all with food.  While my mother is tiny and is trying to gain weight my father is trying to eat healthy and lose some weight.  Ugh.... talk about adding stress to the end of the day.


----------



## Claire

abj, my heart goes out to you.  I remember one year when I went to "help" my in-laws.  It was a lose-lose situation.  If I cooked, I was toast.  Literally.  Not that my food wasn't good, but that I was to blame for my husband being "fat" (which he wasn't ... yes, at 40+ he weighed more than he did at a very, and I might add very, unhealthy, sickly child).  So they loved all the food I cooked, but I still was wrong, wrong and more wrong.  So just make those nutritionally correct foods and hope for the best.  As our parents age they get fussier and fussier about eating.  My mom immediately asks what I am cooking for her when I visit.  I don't think she really cares much ... her diet is very restrictive, and Dad has become a meat-and-potatoes guy (this from a man who never hesitated to just point at a menu and eat what came out in foreign countries).  I think just the fact that you care enough to do it counts the most.


----------



## buckytom

Claire said:
			
		

> As our parents age they get fussier and fussier about eating. My mom immediately asks what I am cooking for her when I visit. .


 
claire, i remember my mil, who was a foodie even though the term wasn't invented for her time, became more fussy about her food all the while having more restrictions on her diet due to health problems. it's the worst of both worlds, really.

one thing i've found to be true, as explained by our cardiologist, is that your tastebuds or should i say overall sense of taste ages just like the rest of our body, so older folks can't taste things as well as they used to. often, food tastes bland until it's suddenly over-salted or over-spiced. it's like the range of flavors is diminished.


----------



## urmaniac13

wrap it in crepes with bechamelle sauce and plenty of chopped fresh flat leaved parsley.  Delicious!


----------

